# Show your site!



## Androo (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey, lets see some of your best, worst, or inbetween, websites!!!
i'll start off with a little preview (i just made it quickly today) of my site (I am 13 years old and a bit of a beginner, remember that!):
PenguiNN Inc. (Best Viewed on a 1024x768 screen)
tell me watcha  think!
POST YOUR SITES!!!!!


----------



## Pengu (Feb 7, 2003)

Not bad for a 13 year old.
Check my Signature for mine.

Pengu


----------



## toast (Feb 8, 2003)

Personal website: www.thinkhybrid.fr.st
Subsites:
- Ban Comic Sans French embassy: www.bancomicsans.fr.st
- RASED (educational project): www.rasedgrenoble.fr.st

Still in dev (online versions are outdated):
- C3R (political parody): www.c3r.fr.st
- CCG (friend's movie club): www.leclub-cine.fr.st

You'll find some work by me on www.toastmagazine.fr.st (parodic magazine) and www.miim.fr.st (artist's homepage) too.


----------



## kalantna (Feb 8, 2003)

http://www.peytonlawfirm.com

http://www.danielslawfirm.com

http://www.marshall.edu/cofa/

http://www.marshall.edu/sojmc


----------



## toast (Feb 8, 2003)

> http://www.peytonlawfirm.com


Nice !


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 9, 2003)

My updated portfolio site:

http://www.nummi.org


----------



## BitWit (Feb 9, 2003)

That's some beautiful work, Nummi_g4!

Here's my work site:
http://www.fosforus.com

and my personal site:
http://home.austin.rr.com/dmcknight


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2003)

Sites I've designed/built:

http://www.anim8.biz/
http://www.35ravenglass.com/
http://www.citystar.com/ricky/bete/
http://www.citystar.com/  (Not Safari compatible yet   )


----------



## toast (Feb 10, 2003)

http://www.fosforus.com has a very intesresting concept, although I find complete Flash pages tiring.

very good work in this thread. Special mention to Nummi IMO.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 10, 2003)

Uh, .. should i answer something or not? The personal site is in my signature, and for the non-personal stuff (.org) .. i never mention it on anything mac related. So only one here knows that url..


----------



## BitWit (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *http://www.fosforus.com has a very intesresting concept, although I find complete Flash pages tiring.
> *



Yeah, it was alot of thought and debate about that, but doing it that way gave us more pros than cons, especially in the browser consistency department. It was a fascinating experiment with interface, and my personal interface philosophy for anything: "easy gets used"

As a designer, I find almost ALL pages tiring, including Flash-only stuff, but we did strive to make this one less Flash-y than others.

Thanks for your input, toast! I like to hear honest input.


----------



## toast (Feb 10, 2003)

My pleasure. Although you should know this is completely amateur advice ! I don't know much about Flash, except that :

1) It makes beautiful things: www.2advanced.com
2) It makes tiring things: www.2advanced.com


----------



## BitWit (Feb 10, 2003)

Ha ha ha ha!
Those guys are 2 advanced for thier own pants!

Restraint is the key. If you're making a B2B site for Supply Chain software marketing professionals over the age of 40, there's no need to make it look like the Matrix Reloaded flythrough scenes.


----------



## toast (Feb 10, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Androo (Feb 11, 2003)

i like them all
they're delicious (i don't mean they taste good, i mean they're cool and delectible)


----------



## Androo (Feb 11, 2003)

(what does delectable mean???)


----------



## Androo (Feb 11, 2003)

i also made this forum that's screwed up...
thanks to element for the webspace...
http://ik.ig3.net/~penguinn
or just
http://penguinn.tk


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Feb 12, 2003)

www.dekster.com .... I was just trying out php ... too lazy to work with it more


----------



## Androo (Feb 12, 2003)

lol coool...
you should have a logo, and maybe a purpose for having the site too lol
you can make it into something cool... use photoshop, it's funn, design a logo and all that.
check out my site
http://penguinn.com/     view it with a 1024x768 screen


----------



## Androo (Feb 12, 2003)

o yea, i'm going to download that photo gallery viewing program that is made by the same company as the one this site uses, except you can only view for this one.
The gallery doesn't work properly yet, but i'll install that program tonite.
lol, i don't work for anyone yet, except my dad, i sometimes make some stuff for him, and i am his computer (Mac!) technician.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 13, 2003)

Dorky or neato, here's mine;
http://www.progressbar.net/

You may notice a heavy influence of Super Mario Sunshine...


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 13, 2003)

That was spokey MDLarson... I am 23ish and like that game.  I am a Christian and was dating a girl named Rachel!  

It was to much for me.. Spokey!

Matthew


----------



## uoba (Feb 14, 2003)

www.co-ord.com but is in development... you can see last years from the link though (not Safari compliant though, hell it was last year).


----------



## Hidden Gekko (Feb 14, 2003)

www.digitalizedzone.com

My humble digital art site...


----------



## StarScream (Feb 21, 2003)

http://www.isisweb.info


----------



## ChoMomma (Feb 22, 2003)

Tonatech Designs 



Personal 

both are still very much inprogress, but I think all websites are like that really.


----------



## Androo (Feb 24, 2003)

chomomma: cool! aqua tabs on the page looks cool. I once made an all os x website, where the news was in a window, and all the links were on os x tabs. Then i deleted it, because it made your eyes droopy, kind of like virtual pc with windows 98.
ooo, i'm making a new website, you guys can check it out:
http://qw.wldesign.net/new
You might wanna take off popup blocker, unless you wanna click the logo, and wait 13 seconds for the window to popup.
Also, it doesn't look as good on Safari, so use internet explorer or something like that, unless u just wanna quickly check it out.
Site isn't done yet, links don't work yet.
Check it out,
Later.


----------



## Shifting (Feb 25, 2003)

i'm bored, i'll bite.

http://www.blackoutrocks.com
the website i run for my band.  my guitar player says i need to update with more "exciting" news, but i have no idea what he means...

http://www.blackoutrocks.com/hatekist/
my own personal side-project.  currently at a standstill, as the new song i'm working on is royally pissing me off.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 25, 2003)

http://ant1.di.uniba.it:8080/SamirBeta2
Some friends of mine have done an artificial intelligence chat thing  (so their project, not mine) - so you can talk to Cindy (a program). First introduce yourself, then talk whatever you want (in English). She answers. Nicer than the psycholog of Emacs.


----------



## Androo (Feb 25, 2003)

lol, that's awesome... for people who are lonely, you can talk to Cindy!
i'll try it now.....i'm lonely


----------



## Androo (Feb 25, 2003)

LOL THAT WAS AWESOME!
it was like having a chat with a very strange person....


----------



## KrinkleCut (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, why not. Here's my work site:

http://www.sodadesign.com

Popup window doesn't work right in Safari, but whatever.


----------



## jeffharrell (Mar 1, 2003)

I was just browsing through and there are a lot of nice sites in here. I liked the virtual Cindy, but is it me or does Java suck in Safari? 

Here is my site btw, http://juxtadesign.com/


----------



## webkuh (Mar 1, 2003)

My portfolio site: Edition Interactive


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi,

Well, guess its time to throw my needle into the haystack  

http://www.myfamilycenter.org/eagle/
http://www.myfamilycenter.org/cjonline/
http://www.amazingyardsale.com/  <-- still a little under construction

Enjoy  

Albert


----------



## boi (Mar 2, 2003)

www.inversiondesigns.com

unfortunately that's the only finished site i've got. i never have the patience to finish a site that i start (unless i'm getting paid). oh well.


----------



## old pro (Mar 2, 2003)

just a way to peek out the window & see if it's ok to go home & play. It'll get purdier in the spring, I promise.

http://www.amana-courseview.com/live-ac.html


----------



## Androo (Mar 2, 2003)

When macosx.com was down, i thought that if you didn't pay, your username wouldn't work. So then i thought of making a mac forum, i worked hard on it, i hacked it a lot to have a chatroom, quickreply, and a logo. But then macosx.com came back, and i felt that it was for nothing. But, for something to do, i finished it today. Me and my friend are just playing around with it. ps. i don't think i'll get any members lol. if i actually do for some odd reason, i'll pay for the domain.
HERE IT IS:
http://macbb.tk


----------



## Inline_guy (Mar 3, 2003)

This is my current (soon to be old) site::
homepage.mac.com/Inline_guy 


This is what I am changing it to soon::
Inline_guy/test 


Matthew


----------



## Androo (Mar 4, 2003)

kool!


----------



## MDLarson (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inline_guy _
> *That was spokey MDLarson... I am 23ish and like that game.  I am a Christian and was dating a girl named Rachel!
> 
> It was to much for me.. Spokey!
> ...


Wow...  that is spooky.  

I'm impressed you got through the text too!


----------



## Factor41 (Mar 11, 2003)

My little gems include...

www.msport-uk.com

www.virtualpox.com


----------



## Jason (Mar 11, 2003)

boring designer here http://www.jasonharbourdesign.com

also prototype that isnt finished/work in progress

http://bythetree.org/test4.html


----------



## michaelsanford (Mar 12, 2003)

See sig (more listed on my Personal site).
Baj Tar is in development...


----------



## habilis (Mar 13, 2003)

my portfolio: http://www.bonkdown.com


----------



## Pardus (Mar 13, 2003)

Lots of nice sites guys...

Here are a few of mine

Snowboard Goggles - http://www.irissnow.com/

Snowboard Clothing -  http://conceptclothing.com

one of my business sites - http://www.e-brochures.ca/


----------

